# Double mommas



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

It looks like Beezus will be giving birth any day now. Her sister Rosie seems to be a few days behind her. They are new to me (see previous postings) and are very dependant on each other, so I haven't separated them yet. I noticed today they began nesting-not in the boxes I provided them, but in the bedding, THISCLOSE to one another. They seem so close, would it be a good decision NOT to separate them? Will they take care of each other's babies? Or will they be meanies? I have a tank ready and am awaiting advice


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, the joke's on me. Rosie just gave birth to four babies minutes ago!


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

Rosie's had 9 or 10 (I can't tell) and Beezus has had two so far!

BTW, I put Beezus in her own tank.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*how exciting? forgive me if everyone else knows this but me but, was this planned? or are your mommys petstores? whats the story??  *


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

I took Sprinkles to the vet two weeks ago tomorrow, and while I was there I met some irresponsible people keeping all their ratties in one hamster tank-two young males (one was having resp. issues and was put to sleep), four young girls about 2-3 months old (one was pregnant and one had given birth that morning). The tank was full of poop and no toys or anything fun. I felt I had to do something, so I took two of the girls, and they were both pregnant. Not what I wanted, but what can you do?!

So far Beezus has only had two babies. Should I be worried? It's been almost two hours.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Does she seem to be straining, suffering, bleeding excessively? Is she taking care of the babies?


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks like she had 10 or 11 babies! She's healthy and taking care of them. I decided to put her and the babies back into the tank with Rosie and all is going well!


----------



## KimmiesGuineas (Jun 14, 2007)

So what's the wrap up with the babies? How many are there, healthy, etc. ?


----------

